# Low cost Instalada em Alenquer



## tdda (24 Ago 2009 às 10:44)

*Low cost em Alenquer (RS Reformulado)*

Bom dia,

Acabei de instalar a minha low cost WH-1080 PC no telhado da minha casa com campo aberto em praticamente em todas a direcções.

O RS foi  construido por mim e é activo 24h 

Que estações na área posso usar como referência para verificar até que ponto são fiáveis os meus dados?

algumas fotos:

http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/273/dscf2530c.jpg
http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/7328/dscf2531.jpg
http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/5696/dscf2529a.jpg

Obrigado


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Ago 2009 às 22:39)

tdda disse:


> Que estações na área posso usar como referência para verificar até que ponto são fiáveis os meus dados?



Estás numa zona onde não há estações oficiais nem amadoras, de forma geral.

Tenta guiar-te e fazer uma ponderação entre as estações de Lisboa e de Santarém, essa zona é bastante idêntica à da linha do Vale do Tejo, entre esses dois pontos.

Utiliza o site do IM e vê os dados das EMA às respectivas horas para efectuares comparações. As estações estão todas bastante distantes, mas sempre serve de orientação.

Vai partilhando os teus dados no seguimento e até nós por aqui podemos fazer uma ponderação acerca da fiabilidade dos dados.

Em princípio serão bastante próximos da realidade, a avaliar pela instalação e pela protecção do RS. Qual é a altura do RS em relação ao solo ? Qual a altura em relação ao telhado ?


----------



## stormy (25 Ago 2009 às 23:21)

tem cuidado é com o material do RS...nao vá servir de estufa


----------



## tdda (27 Ago 2009 às 10:54)

Muito obrigado pelo conselhos e comentários.

Daniel pelo que tenho verificado os meus valores andam sempre num intermédio entre os valores de Lisboa e Santarém mas mais aproximados aos de Santarém.

Ainda tenho a estação a funcionar á pouco tempo mas parece-me obter valores bastante realistas. 

O RS está a cerca de 2mts do telhado e 5/6mts do solo.

stormy o RS é feito de pratos de plástico originalmente brancos e opacos estão espaçados entre eles em cerca de 1.5cm e tem uma ventoinha brushless K-Luft de 12v permanentemente ligada. A ventoinha tem um bom fluxo de ar e o sensor tem bastanto espaço para circulação de ar, portatanto parece-me estar posto de parte o possivel efeito estufa.

Obrigado


----------



## HotSpot (27 Ago 2009 às 11:40)

tdda disse:


> Muito obrigado pelo conselhos e comentários.
> 
> Daniel pelo que tenho verificado os meus valores andam sempre num intermédio entre os valores de Lisboa e Santarém mas mais aproximados aos de Lisboa.
> 
> ...



Porreiro 

Talvez possas reduzir o espaço entre pratos para 1 cm.

E dados online? Quando os temos?


----------



## tdda (27 Ago 2009 às 12:19)

Boas HotSpot,

Reduzir o espaço entre pratos para 1cm seria de facto o ideal mas o meu sensor é daqueles altos e se reduzir o espaço deixo de poder ter os 2 pratos fechados no topo mais o terceiro só com a ventoinha. Lá terei de largar mais uns trocos e comprar mais uns pratos.

De qualquer forma não tenho tenho muita radiação indirecta próxima e a directa parece não estar a afectar, pelo menos a julgar pelas leituras que tenho feito.

Quanto à colocação dos dados online, é um objectivo, mas  neste momento não tenho "€" para investimento e para já tb não posso ter o pc permanentemente ligado.

Cpts


----------



## tdda (2 Set 2009 às 15:26)

HotSpot disse:


> Porreiro
> 
> Talvez possas reduzir o espaço entre pratos para 1 cm.
> 
> E dados online? Quando os temos?



Boas,

Decidi seguir os conselhos apresentados pelo HotSpot e pelo Daniel Vilão e reformulei o RS da minha estação.

Portanto agora o RS tem os pratos espaçados em 1cm separados por anéis de pvc branco. Esta alteração obrigou-me a aumentar o numero de pratos pois o meu sensor é mto alto. 

Obrigou-me tb a colocar um suporte extra no topo do RS pq o conjunto ficou um pouco pesado e receio que apenas o suporte original não aguente o peso do conjunto.

Aproveitei, e para compensar o maior numero de pratos aumentei um pouco o espaço em volta do sensor e recoloquei o ventilador noutra posição permitindo melhor fluxo de ar em volta do sensor.

Estou muito optimista com o resultado final e só espero que os valores apresentados venham recompensar o esforço. 

Em oportunidade coloco umas fotos.

Agradecimentos ao HotSpot e ao Daniel Vilão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Set 2009 às 20:46)

tdda disse:


> Estou muito optimista com o resultado final e só espero que os valores apresentados venham recompensar o esforço.



Parabéns pelas melhorias, aguardemos então por mais dados no seguimento para verificarmos a recente eficiência. 

O espaçamento entre pratos e a altura em relação ao solo e ao telhado são bastante satisfatórias para obter bons resultados, mesmo com um RS artesanal.


----------



## tdda (3 Set 2009 às 09:18)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Parabéns pelas melhorias, aguardemos então por mais dados no seguimento para verificarmos a recente eficiência.
> 
> O espaçamento entre pratos e a altura em relação ao solo e ao telhado são bastante satisfatórias para obter bons resultados, mesmo com um RS artesanal.




Assim espero. 

Só falta colocar novamente o sensor no telhado. Vou tentar fazer isso hoje e começo logo a comparar os dados com as estações mais próximas.
Vou postando tb alguns valores para se verificar se houve melhorias.

Obrigado


----------

